# Guinea Pig Advice?!



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Need some advice for a friend, being a rabbit owner im not very good.

She got 3 from a pet shop, being told they where all boys, but from the same litter.

There being kept indoors in a big 5 ft cage with all the acessories etc ( i helped her out on this) 

I advised her to do alot of re-search into getting the piggies, as from word of mouth i do know they lack vit c so need lots of veggies etc to help supplement this.

There all about 6 months old now, but they seem to be fighting. Question i need to know is it to get some sort of pecking order sorted out or is it like rabbits and they need seperating?

Some advice would be helpful.

Thanks xx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep they need seperating asap- I would also double check to make sure they all boys as pet shops are pretty crap at sexing! Guinea pigs are quite hard to sex as they dont tend to pop out their wotsits like other animals however by 6 months old you should be able to see a difference if any of them is a girl - look on the internet for pictures will help determine like for like.

2 boys from the same litter will usually be ok as long as they have a large enough space for each to have his own territory - but I would never recommend having 3 boys together - if your friend really wanted 3 they should have got girls as they will happily live together with enough space.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Really the golden rule with guinea pigs is no more than two males in together, more than that and they will invariably fight. You'd need a huge enclosure to get away with it and even then no guarantees.

As wisely said, two males from same litter will usually get along, and girls should have been fine. Sadly you had the usual lousy advice from pet shop 

I would suggest taking one out and seeing how remaining pair get on as a start, the loan boar can be neutered and found a female if you wish (but you will need to keep them away from other two males, better in another area.) If you can't keep him, contact a rescue for help re-homing him?

Please try taking one out as soon as possible, the most dominant I would advise, and see how things go, as soon as you can and see how things settle.
Ultimately you may need to separate all three 

Guineas can really inflict some nasty wounds on each other so this is pretty urgent! Good luck! And if you need anymore advice, just ask 

Do get gender checked too as suggested!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been told its really hard keeping boy piggies toegther even if they are from the same litter and have been together since birth. Probably best to separate before they hurt each other.


----------

